# Other Programming > AJAX >  AJAX Login Error

## Stewart_LFI

Hello All,

I am using Joomla 3.3.0 and using an Improved AJAX Register Login Module on this website:

http://www.aquasign.com/register.html

However, when logging in, it goes to the correct page but rarely, it will go to http://www.aquasign.com/Log-in.html and not log in at all. I have put a redirect on this page to take the user back to the register page but this is not ideal.

Would there be any reason for this?

Kind Regards,

Stewart

----------


## patel_rosh

yeah i've heard about this problem from many people who are usine Joomla and AJAX.. maybe you should try temporary redirect instead of permanent

----------


## itznehamali

you are right thanks for sharing

----------

